# safety



## ducase (Feb 7, 2010)

Hello. My wife and i are thinking of comming to south Africa in October for six months or so. We have been on holiday twice before and would like to see more of this wonderful country. My wifes mother was born in SA and still have a few relatives to visit in the Jo berg area. We would like to stay somewhere on the garden route or the wine region. My question is can anybody tell us the best place to rent for the six months,somewhere safe and secure and the approx cost of hiring a car for six months. Thankyou in advance for your help
Kind regards Peter and Diana


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

I suppose Plett ... But its very expensive

Maybe this will help Garden Route South Africa Accommodation Garden Route Self Catering Real Estate Hotel Accommodation South Africa

There is a forum where ppl in the same position as you discuss things like saftey, living and working along the garden route!

http://forum.gardenroute.com/forumdisplay.php?4-Gardenroute-com-General-Chat


----------

